# Home Job



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

went to look at a house today, was a home job and let me tell ya the whole place needs a skim, Big time










any of you guys see houses like that where everywall needs to be redone


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep !$$$$ Makes you wonder why they didn't call a plaster guy sometimes . Good luck !


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

18" roller and magic trowel. I sometimes run a porter cable with 100 grit first. Prime any trouble spots with Binz or white pigmented shellac. Caulk all coners after prime. I also like to use painters tape for trim and baseboard. If the floors are installed just bite the bullet and use 4' felt paper around perimeter. Fill in middle with tarps or plastic. Make sure painter uses quality products.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> any of you guys see houses like that where everywall needs to be redone


Yep, I'm staring at one right now, as I sit at my PC:whistling2:

You know what they say, "the shoe makers kids, go bare foot":thumbsup:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> went to look at a house today, was a home job and let me tell ya the whole place needs a skim, Big time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I recently had to put super crack stop on all the walls in an old house..It had spider cracks all over the walls...then skimmed heavily over that..the super crack stop works great, but costly..thankfully the ho bought materials..


----------

